# dang sharks!!!



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

just got my new yak and heading to oak island next week. Now the wife is giving me a fit about going out fishing after the shark bites. i keep telling her that the dang sharks were there before the bites and will be there after. she says she wants to be able to relax and not sit on the beach worrying about me.she thinks that a big shark may think my yak is also a big shark and may come close to check it out. if the water is good im going out........way out. if its bad i will hit up my flounder hole. any of you yakers getting grief about going out now that the biters are causing trouble?


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Will keep you in our prayers - you might need a bigger boat.


----------



## Ole Lucky (Oct 17, 2004)

Congrats on the new yak! Yes my wife is always concerned. Its just terrible these young people's lives and their families are changed dramatically due to the very unfortunate event/s/"biters". Your loving wife just sounds concerned , but I wouldn't downplay her rightful concerns and would suggest some very tactful responses. If people knew how many sharks roam surf areas they probably wouldn't swim anyway...I know my wife won't. We are entering their domain and thus become part of the food chain. You must not have a good life insurance policy or maybe its not high enough....I think that's why mine still lets me go! If its true, tell her how much experience you have, you've never fallen off, and you coated your hull with shark pepper spray, and go have fun fishing! I'm more scared of jellyfish


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Wear a Hillary Clinton mask, nothing would touch that ...


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

jay b said:


> Wear a Hillary Clinton mask, nothing would touch that ...


+1


----------



## flounder hounder (Jun 24, 2015)

stay safe and all, but you said "flounder hole?" Might I inquire about that location? lol


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

It was way to rough and nasty last weekemd to fish btb, could barely get out in a cobra fish and dive to yak baits. Best of luck to you!


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

ROUGH INDEED!! I just had to try the new yak though! I went out with no gear. I made it past the breakers but it would have been a pain to try to fish. Got rolled coming in. Every single day it was choppy. This summers weather sucks. SW15 SW 20 SW SW SW!!!! geez!
I hit up my flounder hole each day at low tide. They bit like crazy right at the turn of the tide for about 30 minutes and then seemed to shut down. Biggest was 4lbs. Will post picks later.

flounder hounder, my hole is west of blue water just before the island. All i can say! i watch people drift by not catching any and i go to one spot and get all i need.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Think it was Grass Hoppa say " Happy wife makes happy life" me and many and longtime hubbies agrees. :beer:


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

jay b said:


> Wear a Hillary Clinton mask, nothing would touch that ...



That's a good one jay! Funny too!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

jay b said:


> Wear a Hillary Clinton mask, nothing would touch that ...


Yes . . . Nancy Pelosi might be another good choice, too !!!


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)




----------

